# Another attack in Paris kills a police officer and a street sweeper.



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

Female policewoman killed in second Paris gun attack - Telegraph

Perhaps yesterday's attack is part of a bigger operation. France may be in some trouble, here.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Good job on keeping us updated with current events.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

They might want to go ahead and start issuing guns to their cops. Just a thought.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Bah, it is a pin prick. Compare this to the police blotter of last weekend in Chicago. Probably more bullets fired and 1/2 as many killed.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

USA Today has posted an editorial by a Muslim Cleric supporting the attacks.

How is that touchy feely multi-culturalisim you support going USA Today???

Anjem Choudary

People know the consequences: Opposing view


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> USA Today has posted an editorial by a Muslim Cleric supporting the attacks.
> 
> How is that touchy feely multi-culturalisim you support going USA Today???
> 
> ...


Multiculturalism has been an unmitigated disaster for the west.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Charles Martel said:


> Multiculturalism has been an unmitigated disaster for the west.


True, so true, but multiculturalism was not what Europe was attempting when they imported cheap labor from Muslim countries to rebuild after WWII. I'd blame this more on short-sightedness as well as a lack of understanding about the dangers of the ideology the immigrants would not leave behind.

Today, Paris is surrounded by government housing that is infested with those who prefer the imported ideology over the indigenous system and culture.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> USA Today has posted an editorial by a Muslim Cleric supporting the attacks.
> 
> How is that touchy feely multi-culturalisim you support going USA Today???
> 
> ...


That piece was crap. Basically what he is saying is "act as our religion dictates or prepare to be killed" which seems to me like a religious act of war.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> That piece was crap. Basically what he is saying is "act as our religion dictates or prepare to be killed" which seems to me like a religious act of war.


They call it jihad. We are now experiencing the third Great Jihad. See how the jihadists are now motivated in Middle East?

Sura 48.20 can certainly explain a lot of the motivation.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> That piece was crap. Basically what he is saying is "act as our religion dictates or prepare to be killed" which seems to me like a religious act of war.


Here is some more "crap":

"The future must not belong to those who slander the Prophet of Islam"

"Islam has a proud tradition of tolerance."

"These rituals remind us of the principles that we hold in common, and Islam's role in advancing justice, progress, tolerance, and the dignity of all human beings."

"America and Islam are not exclusive and need not be in competition. Instead, they overlap, and share common principles of justice and progress, tolerance and the dignity of all human beings."

"Islam is not part of the problem in combating violent extremism - it is an important part of promoting peace."

"Throughout history, Islam has demonstrated through words and deeds the possibilities of religious tolerance and racial equality."

"That experience guides my conviction that partnership between America and Islam must be based on what Islam is, not what it isn't. And I consider it part of my responsibility as president of the United States to fight against negative stereotypes of Islam wherever they appear."

- Barry Sotero


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Heard the Frenchies had torched a couple of Mosques but didnt see anything about it on google. Had a friend familiar with that part of the world who claimed if the Muzzie went too nuts..the people would rise up to smite them. Hope she was right.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

I was upset a dozen or so years ago when some French radicals blew up a McDonald's restaurant [French call it "McDoe's] as a capitalist symbol for reducing the living person to a consumer unit. One or two people were killed. Even Marie LaPenn party said it was a highly stupid act.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

What is this, _French radicals _ to which you refer?

Is this it?

MILLAU, France -- Thousands of supporters and activists gathered in a show of solidarity with a French sheep farmer who went on trial yesterday for vandalizing a local McDonald's, turning him into a national symbol of anti-globalization.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Same motivation different event. They literally blew up a McDonald's with explosives. McDonald's offends French on a philosophical, cultural, culinary and nationalist level, but French people still go there & buy Big Macs. French people are proud of French things of course. Nevertheless, many French people still like it and go there.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

And, your point being what?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Hawaii Volcano Squad said:


> Same motivation different event. They literally blew up a McDonald's with explosives. McDonald's offends French on a philosophical, cultural, culinary and nationalist level, but French people still go there & buy Big Macs. French people are proud of French things of course. Nevertheless, many French people still like it and go there.


Finally found your example. What say provide it so that others don't have to do your work? Sheesh! 

French McDonald's Bombed - Breton Terrorists Suspected - NYTimes.com

Seems they are not the same as the sheep herders defacing McD's. On top of that, neither incidents have a thing to do with the latest. Whatsoever.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Denton said:


> And, your point being what?


Mostly just an observation over the years of French ethnocentric attitudes towards things non French, as that relates to the current situation with regard to outside ideas, people, and cultures and how it affects them. I did used to work with many French film dubbers in the past, so I wanted to share that knowledge


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Hawaii Volcano Squad said:


> Same motivation different event. They literally blew up a McDonald's with explosives. McDonald's offends French on a philosophical, cultural, culinary and nationalist level, but French people still go there & buy Big Macs. French people are proud of French things of course. Nevertheless, many French people still like it and go there.


Maybe they are offended by McDs French Fries!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Hawaii Volcano Squad said:


> Mostly just an observation over the years of French ethnocentric attitudes towards things non French, as that relates to the current situation with regard to outside ideas, people, and cultures and how it affects them. I did used to work with many French film dubbers in the past, so I wanted to share that knowledge


OK, and I am still not connecting the dots as they relate to the current events.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The attacks on the McDs and the post office by an organization tied to the IRA and the Basques had nothing to do with the vandalism of McDs by the sheep herders, which seem to have nothing to do with the Muslims shooting up the magazine staff and the cops.

The latest events have nothing at all to do with French people being proud of things French. They are the actions of people who do not see themselves as _French_, but Muslim, and their actions are in keeping with the teaching of Muhammad.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Well Islam is an outside influence & definitely non French culture, and so is McDonald's.
French people don't like their culture being replaced with outside influences.
For example, the McD's restaurant on the Chan DeLesais [spelling?] is seen as offensive.
Killing cartoonists for what they drew about Islam or a Prophet would rub any French person wrong for being a non French act or anti French as well as the obvious Free speech issue.
Europe multiculturalism is a bit more complicated than the American Multiculturalist paradigm of a melting pot. Makes me doubt the European Union will work in the long run, combined with the Greek Bailout and the other European countries with massive debts waiting to be bailed out by Germany.
I really think you have to work with and know Europeans over a long time as i did to get this concept.
That is one reason the EU doesn't want to admit Turkey. Quite simply it is not considered a European culture by other Europeans.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Hawaii Volcano Squad said:


> Well Islam is an outside influence & definitely non French culture, and so is McDonald's.
> French people don't like their culture being replaced with outside influences.
> For example, the McD's restaurant on the Chan DeLesais [spelling?] is seen as offensive.
> Killing cartoonists for what they drew about Islam or a Prophet would rub any French person wrong for being a non French act or anti French as well as the obvious Free speech issue.
> ...


I've spent a few years in Germany, spent weekends in France, trained with Brits and dated a couple Italian girls and survived to tell the tale. I dare say I have a clue.

Still don't see what the blowing up of a McD's in a small French town by possibly the ETA (Basque separatists, for those who do not know) in 2000, the vandalism of another McD's by an anti-globalist in that same year, the potential leaving of Greece from the EU this year, the German experience with Turks in their own country, have to do with Muslims killing people in France.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Well I tried to explain it as best as I can. Sorry if I can not do an adequate job of it.
Will this terror act of an non European outside culture change politics in Europe to the point where people realize that the Union does not make sense Economically and culturally because France wants to be French, Germany wants to be German, etc. Considering Greece dropping out but Turkey being admitted would be the straw that breaks the camels back.
Remember when WW I started, it was one killing, Arch Duke Ferdinand, that was like throwing a rock into a lake and the ripples resounded around the world. This terror act could be that rock that breaks up the EU, at least to some degree.

I am impressed that you dated Italian girls and survived. They are very fiery.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sorry if I jacked the thread (especially since y'all know how much I love messin' with the muslimes) but for those who ain't following the Mickey D's tie-in and how it relates to France, I thought I'd post this little dinger from Pulp Fiction for the kids; Maybe this will help?


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

In short, France is a very culturally proud economically socialist country so...
You can build a McDonald's restaurant anywhere in France, they just don't want you to make too much of a prophet.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Denton said:


> I've spent a few years in Germany, spent weekends in France, trained with Brits and dated a couple Italian girls and survived to tell the tale. I dare say I have a clue.
> 
> Still don't see what the blowing up of a McD's in a small French town by possibly the ETA (Basque separatists, for those who do not know) in 2000, the vandalism of another McD's by an anti-globalist in that same year, the potential leaving of Greece from the EU this year, the German experience with Turks in their own country, have to do with Muslims killing people in France.


I lived in Europe for nearly 15 years and I don't see the connection between the French attitude and muslim's murdering people at a magazine.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Hawaii Volcano Squad said:


> That is one reason the EU doesn't want to admit Turkey. Quite simply it is not considered a European culture by other Europeans.


You do know that geographically Turkey is not part of Europe don't you except for a very small part of it?


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Hawaii Volcano Squad said:


> That is one reason the EU doesn't want to admit Turkey. Quite simply it is not considered a European culture by other Europeans.


You do know that geographically Turkey is not part of Europe don't you except for a very small part of it?


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Well the left wings (radical lefts) goal of disarming US City police departments is probably dead....if there is any thing good to come of this crap in France that'd be one.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Hostage situation by muslime murderers in France at this moment (Friday 7:22 cst). The killers want a martyr death.
http://news.yahoo.com/french-terror-suspects-phone-contact-115903188.html


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Europe is consumed by Liberals and socialism . They adopted a go along to get along policy toward extremist groups long ago they gave up. It was hoped by doing so they would be left alone. It has not worked. 
They for some time have seen the true face of Islam, problem is to late. There are parts of Europe where Muslims are in total control. Coming here also, The Muslims- Islamist have been working on a take over of Detroit and gaining ground fast. We have seen Obama suggest that Muslims should be allowed to set up their own court systems in the US. And some courts have already allowed of Sharia law to replace our own laws. This is how the power grab goes.
France is an easy target. The attacks there are meant to scare the sheep in America to give up.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Several major newspapers had articles that showed very little concern about the victims of islamic terrorists in France and instead ran Op-Eds worrying about muslims being attacked in the U.S. as a result of these attacks. How much have you heard from the Network news or major newspapers like the N.Y. Times about the beheadings of women and children, sex slaves, the crucifying of Christians including women in Children by muslims? Nothing. 

As long as we have this attitude where people are afraid of being accused of being an islamaphobe, things like this are going to become more and more common.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Now a second shooting and hostage situation, I was waiting for something like this.

2 reported dead in 2nd hostage situation as police pin massacre suspects north of Paris | Fox News


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The murderous blood-lust filled islamists have taken socialist Europe. They have been successful in their efforts to immigrate and not assimilate into their new countries. They are doing it in Canada (Toronto) and in many areas of The United States. The spread of this socio-political evilness will not stop. It may be time to close the borders indefinetly but that will not happen. 
The followers of islam want to convert or kill you. The ones who want to convert you are willing to fund the ones who are willing to kill you. This is not a religion it is an ideology of world domination.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I just wanted to point out that there are areas where sharia law is enforced in Paris, London, and even Detroit. In these areas where sharia law is enforced regular Police Officers are not welcome and in some of them they are not even allowed to enter. In the news last week they were talking about "extreme" right-wingers, Nationalists, and Neo Nazis who were protesting muslim immigrants. What fueled these protests is that muslims in Germany are trying to set up areas in some of the cities that they want to fall under sharia law. I foresee this happening in more cities in the U.S., specifically N.Y. City, Minneapolis, and Chicago just to name a few. Of course anyone who protests it will be called "extreme" right-wingers, Nationalists, and Neo Nazis..... oh, and let's not forget bigots. 

Political Correctness is going to kill us.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Slippy said:


>


 I don't except that big difference I standing for what your believe and murder people. This is just what they expect you to think.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

President Hollande was just on the TV, telling people the slaughter in the name of Muhammad (Pork Be Upon Him) had nothing to do with Islam. Sure, right.

Here's an interesting poll that indicated 69% of France's Muslims are supportive of the Islamic State.

https://muslimstatistics.wordpress....14-million-back-the-islamic-state-poll-finds/

To me, that means that 69% of France's Muslims would disagree with Hollande. I'm sure they are very happy the dolt is willing to continue giving them official cover, though.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

As I have said many times . The few that may speak quietly against acts like these are just the front men for the attackers. The money the safe houses the quiet supporters. There are NO moderate Muslims. If they happen to be one the others would kill them.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Notsoyoung said:


> I just wanted to point out that there are areas where sharia law is enforced in Paris, London, and even Detroit. In these areas where sharia law is enforced regular Police Officers are not welcome and in some of them they are not even allowed to enter. In the news last week they were talking about "extreme" right-wingers, Nationalists, and Neo Nazis who were protesting muslim immigrants. What fueled these protests is that muslims in Germany are trying to set up areas in some of the cities that they want to fall under sharia law. I foresee this happening in more cities in the U.S., specifically N.Y. City, Minneapolis, and Chicago just to name a few. Of course anyone who protests it will be called "extreme" right-wingers, Nationalists, and Neo Nazis..... oh, and let's not forget bigots.
> 
> Political Correctness is going to kill us.


Agree 10000000%


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Never forget who gave them the thumbs up for the attacks . It was his words no one else's. There can be no misunderstanding of his meaning


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Didn't some country just execute like twelve terrosts?
It is going to get real ugly, real quick.
I don't want blood in the streets, but I am ready.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Deebo said:


> Didn't some country just execute like twelve terrosts?
> It is going to get real ugly, real quick.
> I don't want blood in the streets, but I am ready.


 Obama released some more from GITMO to replace the ones they lost. They will get back on track soon.


----------

